

Conkeror, Emacs-style Xulrunner based web browser - docgnome
http://conkeror.org

======
rpdillon
This has gotten so much more advanced since the days of the Firefox plugin. I
just installed it, and I have to admit, getting rid of all the UI cruft that
adorns normal browsers is really a welcome change. I know Emacs pretty well,
so using it comes naturally. Thanks for posting this; I'd written off the
extension version, but the XULRunner based version is fabulous.

------
mootothemax
How on earth did they get this far in development without thinking about how
confusing their name is with the original KDE browser Konqueror?
<http://www.konqueror.org/>

~~~
docgnome
It was actually originally named after a beer. There has been discussion of
changing the name but not much interest as most communication about it is in
text where the name isn't confusing. Or is at least less so.

------
zitterbewegung
Who wants to port javascript to elisp?

~~~
mnemonicsloth
Steve Yegge worked on that for a while:

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/11/ejacs-javascript-
int...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/11/ejacs-javascript-interpreter-
for-emacs.html)

He said it was a good project for getting to know both languages' little
quirks.

~~~
chronomex
Thanks for the pointer, that was interesting. Disturbingly, it makes me want
to wedge it into one of Emacs' web browser modes.

